
Smart speaker calls cops - bargl
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/10/smart-speaker-device-alerted-the-cops-to-an-assault.html
======
sixstringtheory
I hadn't considered the implication of being able to call police/ambulance
without having to locate/handle a phone, whereas I have been reluctant to
purchase one of these speakers because of the surveillance aspect. The
headline and beginning of the article even make it sound like some sort of
Minority Report precrime thing. While that is a bit more supernatural scifi,
mining sounds, conversations and matching voices seems already possible. I'm
sure you could classify domestic assault vs a game of yahtzee.

